# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czarne "drzazgi" pod paznokciami

## fauxbourdon

Witam wszystkich. Od dłuższego czasu na moich kciukach obserwuję dziwne, czarne kreski, kształtem przypominającym drzazgę. 



Przeglądałem różne fora w poszukiwaniu pomocy i trafiłem na wzmianki o czerniaku skóry, co mnie przeraziło (mam 18 lat i nikt w najbliższej rodzinie nie miał czerniaka, ja sam mam raczej ciemną karnację). Czy mógłby mi ktoś udzielić rzetelnej odpowiedzi, co to może być? Podejrzewam niedobór jakiegoś mikro/makroelementu w organizmie, z racji tego, że długi czas byłem na diecie.

Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieję, że Cię to nie przerazi , ale moim zdaniem to paznokieć zarażony grzybicą. Nie jestem lekarzem ale mam podobnie jak Ty suche skórki wokół paznokci i miałam taki sam obraz paznokcia - z taką kreseczką wyglądającą jak  brązowa drzazga. Charakterystyczne , że jest ona idealnie równoległa do kierunku wzrostu paznokcia. Zwykle kojarzy się grzybicę ze stanem zapalnym ,z przewilgoceniem skóry a tu zonk. Nie leczyłam tego , bo traf chciał, że skoro paznokieć mi zszedł ( nie martw sie, nie w związku z tą przypadłością ) i już nowy był "czysty". Jak się upewnisz możesz być spokojny, kiedyś to był dramat z leczeniem a dziś jest dużo preparatów nawet bez recepty scholla do nakładania na powierzchnię paznokcia. Pewnie dieta też może pomóc  :Smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie jest zadna grzybica ani bron boze czerniak  :Wink:  to male urazy na paznokciu po uderzeniu ,mozesz nawet nie pamietac uderzenia bo bylo tak male a mialo jednak wplyw na paznokcie ,mam podobnie ,czarna kreseczka ,ktora przesuwa sie wraz ze wzrostem paznokcia i niebawem zniknie  :Smile:  pewnie jakis brak witamin ,grzybica to biale plamy luz zolte z czerak paznokcia jest bardzo rzadki i wystepuje najczesciej u afroamerykanow i wyglada jak wylew pod panokciem a nie kreseczka  :Smile:  uwierz mi przeczytalam sporo na ten temat  :Smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam identyczne, używam odzywki eveline 8w 1 i wiele osób pisało że tez po niej ma taie kreski, myśle że to nic poważnego więc spokojnie. Jesli używasz tez jakiejś odzywki to masz odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę nie używać broń boże odżywki eveline 8w1. Jest tam trucizna, która powoduje grzybice paznokci. Owszem, odżywka dIala jeśli ja stosujemy. Po dłuższym czasie stosowania robi się problem. Przestrzegam! Proszę zapytać DOBREGO dermatologa lub kosmetologa. Te czarne kreski to efekt uderzenia, nacisku na paznokieć.

----------


## rysiek301

Widzę, że wielu od razu wie o co chodzi, pomimo skąpych informacji. Jaką dietę i jak długo stosowałeś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę nie używać broń boże odżywki eveline 8w1. Jest tam trucizna, która powoduje grzybice paznokci. Owszem, odżywka dIala jeśli ja stosujemy. Po dłuższym czasie stosowania robi się problem. Przestrzegam! Proszę zapytać DOBREGO dermatologa lub kosmetologa. Te czarne kreski to efekt uderzenia, nacisku na paznokieć.


jaka znowu trucizna? Kiedyś owszem był formaldehyd ale już od dawna go nie ma! Ja mam wrazliwe paznokcie i uzywam jej regularnie, nic złego się nie dzieje. ale to ważne by stosować ją dokładnie zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta - ani nie krócej ani nie dłużej.

----------

